# We are in danger of losing brand (gstate offer)



## joser

*We are in danger of losing brand (gstate offers 5 years 100M)*

http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53345/20080702/warriors_offer_brand_huge_contract/

don't do it Elton


----------



## Showtime87

No danger here, it's just Golden State's way of trying to get retribution for being burned by Davis. BTW, if Don Nelson doesn't bench him in the fourth quarter of that game against Phoenix and if the Warriors were smart enough to lock him up when they had a chance none of this would have happened. Mullin and Nelson both screwed this thing up, they have nobody to blame but themselves. 

Elton is going to re-sign with the Clippers and the Warriors are going to left with a huge hole where their franchise player used to be.


----------



## Diable

Clippers are going to be asking Brand to take a paycut...Warriors will be offering him a huge payraise.I wouldn't bet on anyone making that choice.


----------



## Weasel

I doubt that Brand goes there. The reason Brand opted out was to get a player like Baron on the Clippers, the Warriors don't have a comparable player to Baron so there is no reason to go there. Warriors are just trying to swing for the fences but what they don't know is they will strikout.


----------



## Weasel

Diable said:


> Clippers are going to be asking Brand to take a paycut...Warriors will be offering him a huge payraise.I wouldn't bet on anyone making that choice.



Thats wrong thinking, Brand was on the decided to take the cut not the Clippers to get player like Baron. He specifically said if he wanted more money he woulnd't have opted out but he opted out to make the team better. The paycut is marginal at least anyway.


----------



## MicCheck12

Elton is a man of his word he will resign with the clips, a place where he can win.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

If anything, EB can take like a short term 2 year deal worth about 28 million and then just get a max level extension in 2 years.


----------



## Free Arsenal

If Brand jumps ship I'll be sorely disappointed because he's made a dang fool of everyone with his character ploy for the last 10 or so years.


----------



## joser

I hope that he doesn't pull a carlos boozer


----------



## matador1238

I think G State knows Brand wont sign with them. They did it just so that we have to offer Brand more money since Brand does have the Bird's right.


----------



## Weasel

Now I am worried LATimes is saying they offered Brand 5 years 100 mil.


----------



## joser

WOW 20 mil a year. Elton will def consider that. 

fawk fawk fawk


----------



## Free Arsenal

Weasel said:


> Now I am worried LATimes is saying they offered Brand 5 years 100 mil.


Brand isn't worth 5 years 100 million. As good of a player he is he's not worth that much, and if he signs with Golden State good for him.

Though, Baron will probably feel burned if Brand does that.


----------



## joser

are the warriors bluffing? trying to get the clips to spend as much so that they will not have anymore flexibility? 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Showtime87

I don't think the extra 10 million is really going to make any difference. Elton's film making career if nothing else is going to keep him in Los Angeles. Baron has also started his production company, so I don't see the logic in EB skipping town just to make a few extra mil.


----------



## qross1fan

joser said:


> are the warriors bluffing? trying to get the clips to spend as much so that they will not have anymore flexibility?
> 
> what do you guys think?


I just think the Warriors are trying to get a S&T to take place.


----------



## Showtime87

Sign and trade for who though? The Warriors have nobody in their front court that the Clippers would want other than Biedrins and he's strictly a center. I think they're just making another desperate (and spiteful) attempt to bring in an impact player since they screwed things up with Baron Davis. Brand is not going anywhere, don't even sweat it.


----------



## matador1238

The Warriors are just trying to screw us back. Brand wont leave but now we have to spend more money.


----------



## qross1fan

Showtime87 said:


> Sign and trade for who though? The Warriors have nobody in their front court that the Clippers would want other than Biedrins and he's strictly a center. I think they're just making another desperate (and spiteful) attempt to bring in an impact player since they screwed things up with Baron Davis. Brand is not going anywhere, don't even sweat it.


I meant S&T for us to get Baron, sort of like the Sonics S&T'ed Rashard last year. They'd probably ask for Gordon or Thornton, which we wouldn't do, but I can see it ending up being S&T Baron for Tim Thomas + Top 5 protected pick until 2012, and the Minnesota Pick.


----------



## yamaneko

If i was brand id take that money and run. Even if it was for the 90 million. Thats 20 million more than the clippers are offering, and its 5 years for someone coming off of injury. 

20 million difference. 20 MILLION difference. Thats more money than 99% of americans make in a lifetime. 

I would not blame brand one bit if he took that deal. 

If he does, id start courting josh smith immediately.


----------



## matador1238

I wont do a sign and trade with the Warriors....well...unless they are willing to take Mobley and Thomas. That will give us cap space to sign Maggette or something else.


----------



## matador1238

yamaneko said:


> If he does, id start courting josh smith immediately.


How much is Josh Smith asking a year? 12 million? The Hawks will probably match it.


----------



## Showtime87

qross1fan said:


> I meant S&T for us to get Baron, sort of like the Sonics S&T'ed Rashard last year. They'd probably ask for Gordon or Thornton, which we wouldn't do, but I can see it ending up being S&T Baron for Tim Thomas + Top 5 protected pick until 2012, and the Minnesota Pick.


Oh okay, I misunderstood. Still though, Davis has already agreed to the deal verbally with the Clippers so how would the Warriors think they had any leverage on a S&T? He's gone and there's nothing they can do to get anything for him now.


----------



## matador1238

Lets sign Kwame @$^*ing Brown!!


----------



## Showtime87

matador1238 said:


> Lets sign Kwame @$^*ing Brown!!


LOL. Unfortunately the minimum NBA salary is about 10x more than he's worth. If it were possible to sign him for 50k/yr I'd do it.


----------



## qross1fan

Showtime87 said:


> Oh okay, I misunderstood. Still though, Davis has already agreed to the deal verbally with the Clippers so how would the Warriors think they had any leverage on a S&T? He's gone and there's nothing they can do to get anything for him now.


Well, the front office might get scared and think Elton will take it, then they will do anything they can to make sure we keep Elton and acquire Davis. Plus, I believe if we do a S&T and give them Thomas, we can get some value in return for Maggette because we won't need to renounce his rights to get enough cap space for Davis


----------



## matador1238

If Brand does leave, we should go after Ryan Gomes. He wont be asking too much, I dont think.


----------



## matador1238

qross1fan said:


> Plus, I believe if we do a S&T and give them Thomas, we can get some value in return for Maggette because we won't need to renounce his rights to get enough cap space for Davis


Do you think the Warriors will do that? They rather have Davis walk so they have cap space to sign someone else.


----------



## Weasel

Supposedly as the LATimes has updated their story the Warriors offer is 5/90 while the Clippers is 5/70...


----------



## joser

damn thats a huge amount. 20 mil, I wouldn't hate Elton if he takes it ;(


----------



## Redeemed

I don't think Brand is going anywhere


----------



## drexlersdad

man thats alot of money to leave on the table.

for the life of me, i can NOT remember the last time two players colluded like this to join a team, with both leaving tens of millions of dollars on the table. serious home cookin.


----------



## Showtime87

joser said:


> damn thats a huge amount. 20 mil, I wouldn't hate Elton if he takes it ;(


I wouldn't hate him, but I'd lose some respect for him. After all he's said and all that's gone on in the past couple of days, for him to just decide to leave because the Warriors offer him more money would be very disappointing. I would have to think Davis would feel pretty betrayed too.


----------



## MrJayremmie

I don't think he will leave. Should be ok.


----------



## DANNY

doesnt he have some kind of movie business here in LA 

dont think he'll leave


----------



## Free Arsenal

joser said:


> damn thats a huge amount. 20 mil, I wouldn't hate Elton if he takes it ;(


I would.

Honor > Money.


----------



## B-Roy

Would Honor > Money if the money gap was much greater?


----------



## joser

Free Arsenal said:


> I would.
> 
> Honor > Money.


we are talking about 20 million here. Everyone knows that NBA is a business and you always want to make the most money while you still can. 

as much as i would like to believe to believe that loyalty and all that good stuff surrounds sports, it doesn't. At the end of the day, nba players go home to their family in which in their best interest to make the most money so they can live a lavish lifestyle. 

if he does go (I am hoping that he doesn't), i would take him for the 05-06 run.


----------



## Showtime87

DANNY said:


> doesnt he have some kind of movie business here in LA
> 
> dont think he'll leave


Yeah, Elton is getting into filmmaking and Baron Davis already has his own production company if I'm not mistaken, so it wouldn't make much sense for him to leave now. The rest isn't in direct response to Danny, it's just my commentary on the situation:

Don't get me wrong, I do realize that 20 million dollars is a hell of a lot of money, but when you're getting into the movie business and you probably already have 30-40 million banked how much is it really? Especially when you know you're going to sign a contract for another 70-80 million GUARANTEED! Elton's great grandchildren will never have to worry about money. 

Let's equate it to a slightly more realistic scenario (still a lot of money I know, but hear me out) - think of it this way: you have a job offer to work somewhere far from your home, with a completely new set of coworkers and you know your chances of advancement are not as good, but they'll pay you 100k a year. Meanwhile, you have an opportunity to work somewhere closer to home with coworkers you already know and are comfortable with, and have a much better chance of success, but they are only able to pay you 80k annually. Who do you choose? Is it really worth it to uproot your family, say goodbye to a comfortable setting and leave behind a more promising future for that 20%?


----------



## Free Arsenal

20 million dollars when you don't even have 1 million and aren't likely to have 1 million saved up in your life time is a lot.

But when you're rich and already have enough to live off of, what's 20 million?
After Taxes it's like only 9.6 million more anyway. And split over 5 years it'll maybe be 1 million more a year to play for a team with no direction vs playing for a team that is TRYING to make you happy by going out and getting free agents.

If this were the Euroleague, then Elton should take the money, but this is America where Taxes cut huge into your paycheck anyway.


----------



## Showtime87

Free Arsenal said:


> 20 million dollars when you don't even have 1 million and aren't likely to have 1 million saved up in your life time is a lot.
> 
> But when you're rich and already have enough to live off of, what's 20 million?
> After Taxes it's like only 9.6 million more anyway. And split over 5 years it'll maybe be 1 million more a year to play for a team with no direction vs playing for a team that is TRYING to make you happy by going out and getting free agents.
> 
> If this were the Euroleague, then Elton should take the money, but this is America where Taxes cut huge into your paycheck anyway.


Haha. Yep, you basically summed up in a couple of sentences what I was droning on about in my last response. :clap:


----------



## Weasel

I don't like this, the Clippers should have came to an agree with Brand first or at least together. If Brand leaves, what happens to Davis? I think he signed and opted out to play with Brand in L.A. On the other things like Baron wanting to be here is an indication of he knows Brand will be around and it seems from Brand and his agent comments that he should be around as the Clippers did what he wanted, he opted out and Clippers had flexibility to get someone else. I am confused..


----------



## yamaneko

Not sure how much movie business will play in it. During the season he cant be too involved in it anyway. In the off season heck, he can keep his LA house and stay here. Even still, were not talking about move to alaska, just a 2 hour plane flight north. 

End of the day, this might just be a ploy by GSW to try to expose some kind of tampering by brand or the clipers from before the free agency period. If im brand, i call their bluff and accept the offer. I lose 0 respect for brand if he does it. Acutlaly if this really IS a deal, and he denies it, i will lose a little respect from him. To me, family comes first. if you turn away 20-30 million, youre taking the money away from your family, and for what? Because he gave baron the impression he was going to stay? 

Its not like this offer was on the table before from GSW. Who would have thought ANY team would offer such a crazy amount to brand, especially coming off of injury. 

The interesting thing is if he DOES take the contract, what does baron do? I bet baron backs off from his deal, and tries to get more money from the clippers, since perhaps the reason he took the "low" contract was to accomodate brand.


----------



## Free Arsenal

yamaneko said:


> Not sure how much movie business will play in it. During the season he cant be too involved in it anyway. In the off season heck, he can keep his LA house and stay here. Even still, were not talking about move to alaska, just a 2 hour plane flight north.
> 
> End of the day, this might just be a ploy by GSW to try to expose some kind of tampering by brand or the clipers from before the free agency period. If im brand, i call their bluff and accept the offer. I lose 0 respect for brand if he does it. Acutlaly if this really IS a deal, and he denies it, i will lose a little respect from him. To me, family comes first. if you turn away 20-30 million, youre taking the money away from your family, and for what? Because he gave baron the impression he was going to stay?
> 
> Its not like this offer was on the table before from GSW. Who would have thought ANY team would offer such a crazy amount to brand, especially coming off of injury.
> 
> The interesting thing is if he DOES take the contract, what does baron do? I bet baron backs off from his deal, and tries to get more money from the clippers, since perhaps the reason he took the "low" contract was to accomodate brand.


I think you and I disagree about family values.

If his family is happy in LA, why move them to Golden State? No amount of money can buy happiness, and either way, he's making more than enough money to provide for his family regardless of the extra 20 million he could be making.

When you're comparing a ludicrous amount of money to another ludicrous amount of money, and your life probably won't be worse either way, what's the point of moving your family to a new area?

What's Brand going to do with the extra 20 million, buy his own island?


----------



## joser

Free Arsenal said:


> I think you and I disagree about family values.
> 
> If his family is happy in LA, why move them to Golden State? No amount of money can buy happiness, and either way, he's making more than enough money to provide for his family regardless of the extra 20 million he could be making.
> 
> When you're comparing a ludicrous amount of money to another ludicrous amount of money, and your life probably won't be worse either way, what's the point of moving your family to a new area?
> 
> What's Brand going to do with the extra 20 million, buy his own island?


well why do you think he has invested money in producing movies? to make more money. 20 million is no chump change. Thats a production budget right there. I believe alot of us are ignoring 20 million dollars here. 

Look at scotty pippen and t-mac reportedly blew their salaries. 

yeah money can't buy happiness but it can make life easier. 

I hope that we are still able to sign him but damn, 20 million. Lets be real here. 

I forsee Clippers going over the cap offering brand close to 80 million which would have him take a more reasonable pay cut. 

I do hope that i am wrong here but we can't ignore the 20 million


----------



## Showtime87

joser said:


> well why do you think he has invested money in producing movies? to make more money. 20 million is no chump change. Thats a production budget right there. I believe alot of us are ignoring 20 million dollars here.
> 
> Look at scotty pippen and t-mac reportedly blew their salaries.
> 
> yeah money can't buy happiness but it can make life easier.
> 
> I hope that we are still able to sign him but damn, 20 million. Lets be real here.
> 
> I forsee Clippers going over the cap offering brand close to 80 million which would have him take a more reasonable pay cut.
> 
> I do hope that i am wrong here but we can't ignore the 20 million


Elton Brand is not Scottie Pippen or T-Mac, he's much wiser, and quite frankly probably a lot more intelligent. He isn't going to blow through millions of dollars like MC Hammer buying gold sinks and toilets. He's a family man who doesn't live the stereotypical NBA lifestyle of late night parties and "making it rain" at local strip clubs. I'm not going to try to break this down any further, I've already done it, but 20 million dollars is not going to be the deciding factor here. It sure as hell would be to someone like Latrell Sprewell, but I don't think it's going to matter that much to Elton Brand. If I'm wrong I'll eat my words, but I believe him, no matter what the Warriors are attempting to lure him with I just don't see him taking the bait.


----------



## Wade County

Any way you look at it, 20 million is 20 million - thats a lot of money to leave on the table and walk away from. 

In the end I think Brand stays, but if that offer is for real...well, itll be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## DANNY

well if elton takes that deal than he's an ***, no question asked.

if his motivation was clearly to make more money than he shouldnt of opted out and given the clippers a chance to lock him up long term. under the assumption that he was giving the clippers a fair chance to retain him. i have no doubt the the clippers have elton as priority number one and baron number two. it's a bit messed up for brand to put the clippers into a position to not offer him the max contract if in fact the baron deal was something under the table. inobviously i dont know the truth behind the whole story but it doesnt make sense for the clippers to go after baron over brand. Brand is clearly the franchise player for the clips.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

I can't see him taking the money and running. But I can perhaps see him after much thought, taking Golden State's offer into serious consideration and talking it over with his family and the Clippers organisation, then coming to a big decision.

I wouldn't hate him for it, but I'd stop thinking of him as this great guy with so much integrity. Everyones human, and $20 million is huge, eg. for his film business (and yes, I know he already has a lot of money). Or if you want to think of it as "$20 million is nothing, he's already got enough money for his business", then he could instead use all his money for the business and the extra $20 million to spread amongst his family, friends, charity, wateva he wants to do.

The only thing that reflects poorly on Brand is that he's somewhat indicated that he's resigning with the Clippers.. Who saw Golden State offering him a $100 million over 5 years though, for a soon-to-be-declining player coming off an injury-plagued season? I guess circumstances have changed, and I wouldn't hate Brand for having to re-think this..

Anyway, I see Brand resigning with the Clippers, just saying it wouldn't be totally unreasonable and malicious if he made the choice to take his life another way.


----------



## Coatesvillain

drexlersdad said:


> man thats alot of money to leave on the table.
> 
> for the life of me, i can NOT remember the last time two players colluded like this to join a team, with both leaving tens of millions of dollars on the table. serious home cookin.


Tim Duncan, Grant Hill, and Tracy McGrady were set to join forces on the Orlando Magic and apparently agreed to go but Duncan backed off and the others signed. Duncan went on to win a few championships while the other two haven't gotten out of the first round.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Oh yea just to be clear, I'm saying I wouldn't hate him for it if like I said, Brand is polite and professional about it - seriously talking it over with the organisation and ending things like a professional. Not if he just takes the money and runs from the bad blood.

And I'm not saying I'll like it either, I just won't hate him. My high regard for him would drop from a saint to a professional and still a good guy.


----------



## yamaneko

20 million IS the deciding factor. If it wasnt for that, he wouldnt even be thinking about the golden state offer. Even the articles say that. While its still advantage clippers for whatever reason, brand has "decided to seriously consider the offer due to the amount offered." And who wouldnt. 

And i dont think its a ploy to get more money out of the clippers. Obviously he can only get so much since the clippers cant go over the cap to sign him anymore.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

To say it's 20 million more is a glib interpretation. In reality, Elton would net (after taxes and presumed agent's 10%) $2.34 million annually. That's no movie budget, and that's certainly not a standard of living increase for someone who is an ultra high net worth individual.

Elton Brand has more integrity and loyalty than that amount of money could buy. I hope.


----------



## yamaneko

We go by what the salary is though. If were making 40K a year, and were offered another job thats 50K a year, we call it an offer of 10K more. Not what the difference is after taxes, social security, etc.

Its still 15-20% more than the clippers can offer. Brand should take it, but i just dont think he will for some reason. 

We probably wont know until next monday.


----------



## matador1238

yamaneko said:


> And i dont think its a ploy to get more money out of the clippers. Obviously he can only get so much since the clippers cant go over the cap to sign him anymore.


Doesnt Brand has Bird's right?


----------



## CLIPSFAN89

He basically has to choose between keeping his word and at a better chance at winning, or go for the money. I do agree that 20mil is a lot in any standard and could change his mind about a lot of things. 

All the reports we have seen up to this point have indicated that Brand has opted out in part to give the Clippers some cap room to sign a big name point guard who he can play along with. The Clippers have done exactly that by getting Baron and the ball is in Brand's court to make the right decision. 

I don't think many people would blame Brand for taking the extra 20million to play for GS, but like many have said, the perception of Brand's character will definitely be questioned if he makes that move. If he decides to play for GS, his legacy will be hanging Baron as well as the Clipper organization out to dry to take the money, whereas if he were to stay as a Clipper, his legacy will be a player with the highest integrity who refused extra 20million to stay with his team for a better opportunity to win. Whether the Clippers do well with Baron and Brand next season or not, people will view Brand one way or the other. 

I personally believe that he will choose to stay with the Clippers, because thats the kind of character we all were lead to believe from everything that he has done in the past up to this point.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Im pretty sure they (Clips) don't have Brand or Maggette's bird rights, which makes this an interesting situation.

By renouncing the bird rights, i believe is how they had enough to reach an agreement with Davis.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Coatesvillain said:


> Tim Duncan, Grant Hill, and Tracy McGrady were set to join forces on the Orlando Magic and apparently agreed to go but Duncan backed off and the others signed. Duncan went on to win a few championships while the other two haven't gotten out of the first round.


Tim Duncan was never a character guy to begin with.
Why do you think he always defends Bowen's dirty play?


----------



## yamaneko

No, we wont have his bird righst when we renouce our rights to him, which is what we have to do in order to sign baron davis.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I feel bad that he even has to be in this position to decide between taking the money in GS or leaving 20 mil to stay in LA. And it's not like he would be guaranteed to win anything here with the Clippers. If he comes back to the Clippers and we underachieve, then he'll probably second guess himself for a while. 

And does anyone know how much cap space we would have left if we give EB the money that GS is offering(using his bird rights, which haven't be renounced) and then renouncing the rights to Maggette? Would it be enough room left to still cover Baron's 1st year salary or would he have to renegotiate Baron's contract, maybe to about 5 years for 60 million?


----------



## MrJayremmie

> And does anyone know how much cap space we would have left if we give EB the money that GS is offering(using his bird rights, *which haven't be renounced*) and then renouncing the rights to Maggette?


I'm pretty sure the LAC had to renounce both of them as they count heavily toward the cap. They had to renounce them in order to sign Davis, UNLESS they are planning on renouncing them once July 9th comes around and they can start officially signing? and just agreed in principal with Davis with the expectation of renouncing the rights once they can officially sign him?

IDK, but i did hear that they have to renounce both rights in order to sign Davis.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

But we haven't signed Davis yet, so his deal isn't set in stone. They weren't be a reason for the Clippers to renounce their rights until July 9th.


----------



## qross1fan

MrJayremmie said:


> I'm pretty sure the LAC had to renounce both of them as they count heavily toward the cap. They had to renounce them in order to sign Davis, UNLESS they are planning on renouncing them once July 9th comes around and they can start officially signing? and just agreed in principal with Davis with the expectation of renouncing the rights once they can officially sign him?
> 
> IDK, but i did hear that they have to renounce both rights in order to sign Davis.


We don't have to renounce Brand, just Maggette and possibly Livingston as well. All we have to do is resign Brand before we sign Davis to about 14 mil[his cap hold is around 23 mil if I'm not mistaken], so it gives us enough to spend on Davis


----------



## joser

I am watching ESPN and J.A. Adande said that Brand is considering the Warriors offer.


----------



## bootstrenf

joser said:


> I am watching ESPN and J.A. Adande said that Brand is considering the Warriors offer.


he has to say that so the clippers don't get accused of tampering...


----------



## joser

bootstrenf said:


> he has to say that so the clippers don't get accused of tampering...


y

I hope so. Sportscenter reported that he's leaning towards the clippers but considering the warriors. ala B Diddy "Clippers is a possibility but the bay area is where my heart is" 

sorry if im scared. I am just holding my breathe here.


----------



## Showtime87

Whether he stays in LA or not, I think the Warriors are going to file a tampering complaint with the league. But how can they stop two guys who are obviously friendly with each from talking about what they plan on doing? If Baron tells Elton he's planning on opting out and wants to sign with the Clippers then Elton tells Clippers management is that considered tampering? The Clippers didn't have any direct contact with Baron, so how can they be blamed? I'm not sure of the specific guidelines, but I don't think there's any way Golden State can prove that collusion has taken place.


----------



## qross1fan

Showtime87 said:


> Whether he stays in LA or not, I think the Warriors are going to file a tampering complaint with the league. But how can they stop two guys who are obviously friendly with each from talking about what they plan on doing? If Baron tells Elton he's planning on opting out and wants to sign with the Clippers then Elton tells Clippers management is that considered tampering? The Clippers didn't have any direct contact with Baron, so how can they be blamed? I'm not sure of the specific guidelines, but I don't think there's any way Golden State can prove that collusion has taken place.


They are just grasping for straws right now, trying to do what they can to please their fan base. Like many articles have suggested, this was more the doing of Elton and Falk then anyone else. It's funny how they claim Udrih was a pure smoke screen when Dunleavy wanted him since the Wolves waived him. Now if it is a smoke screen, then these guys are geniuses to have a smoke screen lasting that long!


----------



## joser

to be honest, if i was the warriors, I would file for tampering no matter what especially if we retain elton. It was just too perfect.


----------



## thaKEAF

I hope Brand stays. That would be a pretty nice combo for you guys.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

yamaneko said:


> We go by what the salary is though. If were making 40K a year, and were offered another job thats 50K a year, we call it an offer of 10K more. Not what the difference is after taxes, social security, etc.
> 
> Its still 15-20% more than the clippers can offer. Brand should take it, but i just dont think he will for some reason.
> 
> We probably wont know until next monday.


I'll give you that... to the average joe, a 20-25% raise would make a huge difference. But when you're dealing with a ultra high net worth individual, which Elton certainly is, you have to take a different scope. First of all, taxes are a major factor for people making over $10mm a year, which is why many professional athletes have heavy weighting in municipal bonds in their financial portfolios. A person of this nature must consider their bottom line, not just the total dollar amount. And you have to take into account expenses of relocation, change for his family, and the impact playing in the smaller market of Oakland would do for Elton's image, endorsements and brand name (no pun intended). The Clippers may not be the marquee name in town, but Los Angeles is Los Angeles. Moreover, what kind of change is that to Elton's life? How is an additional 20 million over 5 years really going to change his standard of living? I can assure you not much.

I understand it's a whole lot more money, but at what cost? I don't think Elton will be swayed.


----------



## HKF

Vaught from his Spot said:


> I'll give you that... to the average joe, a 20-25% raise would make a huge difference. But when you're dealing with a ultra high net worth individual, which Elton certainly is, you have to take a different scope. First of all, taxes are a major factor for people making over $10mm a year, which is why many professional athletes have heavy weighting in municipal bonds in their financial portfolios. A person of this nature must consider their bottom line, not just the total dollar amount. And you have to take into account expenses of relocation, change for his family, and the impact playing in the smaller market of Oakland would do for Elton's image, endorsements and brand name (no pun intended). The Clippers may not be the marquee name in town, but Los Angeles is Los Angeles. Moreover, what kind of change is that to Elton's life? How is an additional 20 million over 5 years really going to change his standard of living? I can assure you not much.
> 
> I understand it's a whole lot more money, but at what cost? I don't think Elton will be swayed.


This sounds more like hope than sound financial advice.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot

HKF said:


> This sounds more like hope than sound financial advice.


It's not financial advice... it's just putting the difference in the two contact offers into an actual perspective. Don't misconstrue my words, more money is more money. But it's not as if he's getting 20 mil in his pocket right away with the Warriors. And at the same time, is Elton Brand going to make as much money in other venues and endeavors in Golden State as he would in Los Angeles? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## HKF

Oakland is a 45 minute flight from LA. Once you're established in LA in the film industry, you can do your business from anywhere. This is a proven fact.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Everything aside, if Brand is 10% of the person we think he is... he won't bolt to GS.


----------



## yamaneko

If brand doesnt take the deal, then hes not serious about the film industry. Thats maybe his share of 1 or 2 movies right there. 

But anyway. We will find out tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest IMO. I say 90% brand says no to warriors


----------



## Weasel

http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&page=FA-notes-080707



> There was no definitive word during the NBA's quiet holiday weekend pinpointing precisely when Elton Brand will do what pretty much everyone around the league expects him to do and verbally commit to re-signing with the Los Angeles Clippers.
> 
> One source close to the process said Sunday night that Brand's decision should be public knowledge within the "next 24 to 48 hours." Another suggests that the Clippers have known since the middle of the past week that they would have to wait until after July 4 to confirm Brand's intentions.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Well, hope he signs with you guys.

We really should know by now..


----------



## joser

http://www.bergproperties.com/blog/...ack-on-the-market-for-49985m/4213/celebrities

Brand listed his house. I hope this is part of the our clippers grand scheme.


----------



## Showtime87

joser said:


> http://www.bergproperties.com/blog/...ack-on-the-market-for-49985m/4213/celebrities
> 
> Brand listed his house. I hope this is part of the our clippers grand scheme.


Well, apparently the world of real estate has the jump on all of us: "Currently a free agent, Brand, 29, recently concluded seven seasons with the Los Angeles Clippers and widely is expected to sign with Oakland’s Golden State Warriors" Man, I guess they know something we don't, because from what we've been hearing all indications point to EB re-signing in LA.


----------



## bootstrenf

i really hope this whole house thing is a smokescreen....


----------



## yamaneko

nonsense. lol. "widely expected." Even if it does happen, its not something that would have been "widely expected."


----------



## matador1238

Man...why does Brand has to list his house during this time....it makes me nervous!!!

What if he sells the house and Sterling buys it? Brand makes a couple of million off the house. Is that illegal?


----------



## bootstrenf

with the new, $85 million contract coming from the clippers, EB is probably looking for a bigger house.....
maybe the brands are looking to start a family and have outgrown their old home....


----------



## Weasel

He still has another piece of property in L.A. Doesn't concern me much, a few months Mobley had his house up for sale, he wasn't traded or anything. Brand has a baby on the way I believe so he probably wants a bigger place.


----------



## Showtime87

bootstrenf said:


> with the new, $85 million contract coming from the clippers, EB is probably looking for a bigger house.....
> maybe the brands are looking to start a family and have outgrown their old home....


I believe he and his wife are expecting a child in October, so maybe that's part of the reason. This doesn't make me too nervous, it's just a coincidence.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

yikes the 76ers are also in a position to get brand it seems. and they can offer him a lot more money than golden state can it seems


----------



## Weasel

Crap Crap Crap, now Philly has entered the race as they made a trade to free up cap.


----------



## MrJayremmie

about the house, ithink the article said he listed it on June 5th.

That was well before alot of this happened. With the fact that he has a kid coming, i think it is definitely more of a coincidence.


----------



## Coatesvillain

It's no coincidence that the Sixers are trying to make this late push for Brand because he'll be in the city anyway for this basketball event this weekend.


----------



## bootstrenf

i think that the money is a factor, but it's not as big as people may think.....

i think there are more important things to consider.....one huge factor would be, how well brand would fit in a given offensive system.....


brand excels in the halfcourt sets that the clippers run.....not so sure how well he would do in the uptempo chucking offense of GS....i'm sure brand realizes this also......


----------



## Darth Bryant

bootstrenf said:


> i think that the money is a factor, but it's not as big as people may think.....
> 
> i think there are more important things to consider.....one huge factor would be, how well brand would fit in a given offensive system.....
> 
> 
> brand excels in the halfcourt sets that the clippers run.....not so sure how well he would do in the uptempo chucking offense of GS....i'm sure brand realizes this also......


I agree with this.

But I was also thinking... Baron Davis seems to thrive in an uptempo chucking style offense.. How is he going to fair in the half court setting when he relies on the fast break so much? And how is Mike D's coaching style going to fit in with Baron.


----------



## bootstrenf

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> But I was also thinking... Baron Davis seems to thrive in an uptempo chucking style offense.. How is he going to fair in the half court setting when he relies on the fast break so much? And how is Mike D's coaching style going to fit in with Baron.


in GS, they had no good offensive post players.....the offense consisted of taking the ball up court then shooting it.....whether it be davis, ellis, jackson, harrington, barnes, etc....whoever had the ball would just chuck up 3's all day....


in LA, you have brand and kaman who are good offensive post players.....i think baron is a smart player who realizes that the clippers are better off as an inside-out team....he knows that he can get higher percentage shots for his team if they initialize the offense from the post....

the fact that baron can always get his own shot is an added bonus.....but he is a veteran who will adapt to his new team and their capabilities.....this means that he will sacrifice some shots, but he will get many more assists.....


----------



## Showtime87

It looks like Philly is close to clearing some cap space by trading Rodney Carney and Calvin Booth to the T-Wolves. I'm trying not to be concerned here, but every day that passes without hearing any news of a new contract is not helping.


----------



## nauticazn25

rumor has it brand is leaning towards signing with philly....not looking good, i hope these rumors arent true


----------

